# Graco RTX 1250 or 900?



## Anonymous Drywall (Feb 8, 2009)

Unfortunately my Graco 1250 was stole out of my truck a few days ago, Merry Christmas. I've got to replace it this week. I was really happy with the 1250, doing a lot of patch work these days. I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with the 900? I feel like the specs are pretty close. Thanks.


----------

